# Show us your tongue



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Couldn't resist this pic with woody's little tongue poking out, he's off to the groomers tomorrow for the 2nd time so he might be able to see through his fringe tomorrow!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"You'd pant too if you just dug this hole!"


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow that's even more impressive than the craters in my lawn! Love those pink tongues lolling out.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woody is cute with his little tongue Was Rufus trying to dig a hole to China


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Full disclosure makes me confess it was not his hole, just one he found in Stanley park in Ottawa on a very hot day.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a long one....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is one of the cutest photos ever. Brilliant!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Peanut said:


> I have a long one....


So cute in the mulberry equafleece


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's tongue


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My boy and my girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny! What was he reacting to?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Too funny! What was he reacting to?


he was just being fresh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

First off other than poo butts, poo tongues are at the top of my list for adorable as proven by your pics. 

Lexi last night









Beemer and all tongue happiness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

These pics are all so cute, I think cockerpoo faces are the most expressive with or without tongues!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo when he was about 1 yr old
Cheeky boy


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle enjoying the sun in the garden on Tuesday and panting away


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Val I'd Love to see a recent picture of Milo...is he still as dark? 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Was just looking through the archives and found this one of Molly made me laugh


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> First off other than poo butts, poo tongues are at the top of my list for adorable as proven by your pics.
> 
> Lexi last night
> 
> ...


so sweet!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill photos!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My little man

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Bella's tongue ... Cheeky girl!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's one of George a couple of days after we got him. It look likes he's saying to his dad and big brother I'm here to stay haha xx


----------

